

Why hackers who ask for money don't get caught? - JoulinRouge

There are ransomware that ask you an amount of money to decrypt your data, there are also people who ask to big websites money to stop a dos attack and so on...
I assume that if you want to pay this criminals you have to pay with a credit card number. So why is so difficult to arrest them? Credit cards are 100% traceable, it should be quite easy to found the nominee of the credit card number even if he &#x27;s in another part of the world.
======
snickmy
There are possibly more complex strategy involved.

\- Account hops: the first X accounts are hacked and they bounce the transfer
between each other, at some point the transfer gets out to a Nameless account.
You know the transfer is made there but you know who's actually the owner. By
the time you get the permission to investigate is too late. money are gone.
And possibly the original identify was stolen as well.

\- Dividi and Impera: you get the payment on one account, than you split
between N, where N is small enough to be an hard to track transaction. Later
on they merge again.

\- Untraceable currency. You get the money in a "standard" currency, and then
using the bank as a broker you buy a untraceable currency, let's say bitcoin.
At that point, there is no way to track back.

As for any other strategy, you still need an hacked account, or an account
with fake identity related. As it is in 2014, there are few countries in the
world where is easy to obtain one.

------
informatimago
Oh, but they are caught!

Along with the money, the enterprises issue a payslip, with a duplicate sent
to the IRS, and then the IRS falls down on the poor hacker and taxes this
income.

As for crackers, I don't have any idea how they do it.

